# Fitzwilliam Inn - Barnsley - April 2017



## Hippie Alien (Apr 24, 2017)

*History:*
The pub which has been closed for several years was built in 1880. It stopped trading in 2005, was boarded up and left in a poor state of repair and suffering from historic substance damage. Planning permission was submitted to demolish and build 6 houses upon the land which ultimately got refused. The council's planning board felt the development would cause an unacceptable loss of privacy to houses on Coalby Walk because its height, design and orientation.
​
*Pics:​*


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 25, 2017)

Very sad to see the pace of dereliction here. It looks like a nice place at one time. One of those pubs where you could also rent a room. Some of the rooms still have character such as a fireplace and a ceiling rose. What was the planning department's reason for not converting this place into flats? "The council's planning board felt the development would cause an unacceptable loss of privacy to houses on Coalby Walk because its height, design and orientation". Okay, what about the big ugly building behind the pub that dwarfs it Picture 2.


----------



## smiler (Apr 25, 2017)

I think Hugh got that right, that pub renovated into flats, renamed Fitzwilliam House would be success, Another great set HA, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes exactly, what about that huge monstrosity lacking in architectural value behind this lovely little building! 

Documented very well HA and some good shadows created with your lighting!..the doll did freak me out a little as I slowly scrolled down lol

What a flexible young lady in the mag left on the sofa


----------

